# AngelFins in the GTA on February the 2nd



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Our next trip to the GTA will be on Saturday the February 2nd:

9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot - 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)
10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
11:00 a.m. Future Shop - Weston Rd and highway 401
11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
12:15 p.m. Swiss Chalet - Whites Rd and highway 401 (Pickering)
12:45 p.m. Bâton Rouge - Thickson Rd S and highway 401 (Whitby)

We have too many products in stock to list it here, so feel free to browse our website: angelfins.ca

Fish for sale:


Orange Koi Angelfish

New products:


 Tropical Science Spawn Aid 1 gallon
 Seachem Safe 250 grams
 Hamburg Mattenfilter made from Poret Foam
  Medicated Fish Food
PM us your order or submit it through our website.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you get more of the nettle sticks?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Did you get more of the nettle sticks?


Yes, we did.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sent you guys an e-mail last week but still no response.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

will you be getting indian almond leaves by then?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

manhtu said:


> Sent you guys an e-mail last week but still no response.


Sorry, I was traveling and I forgot to respond to your email. I have sent you an email a few minutes ago.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> will you be getting indian almond leaves by then?


How many do you need? I have a few still left.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

ok thanks, cause your site said out of stock


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> ok thanks, cause your site said out of stock


Well, we sell them in a pack of 10 and I have 9 left.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

New to this - do we pay you at the pick up site?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

liz said:


> New to this - do we pay you at the pick up site?


Yes, you pay at the pick up.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Is there any way you can check that the koi angels are male? All mine are female... last thing I need is more females -_-


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

splur said:


> Is there any way you can check that the koi angels are male? All mine are female... last thing I need is more females -_-


Sorry, they are too small to sex.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> will you be getting indian almond leaves by then?


Disregard my last response, we I was able to get more Indian almond leaves today. We are fully stocked. We also have alder cones now in stock.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Just wanted to thank you guys at angel fins for an amazing customer experience. Fast delivery, excellent products and an even better price. If you ever have a problem jarmilla is on top of it right away. Don't hesitate guys get on the train and support a great small business.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

Would you have a 2” black 30 ppi poret foam that is 10" x 10" approximatively, for my 10 gallon tank? The smallest i saw on your site is 13x13, and i dont know how to cut it....


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you have a 2" black 30 ppi poret foam that is 10" x 10" approximatively, for my 10 gallon tank? The smallest i saw on your site is 13x13, and i dont know how to cut it....


The foam is easy to cut, you just need a sharp knife. The smallest poret foam we sell is 13"x 13".


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you get Dennerle CO2 check valve?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Can you get Dennerle CO2 check valve?


Yes, I can.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> Yes, I can.


Can you please get me one? All others I've tried have failed. I have 2 installed now and both are leaking.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Can you please get me one? All others I've tried have failed. I have 2 installed now and both are leaking.


Unfortunately, I will not be able to get it by February 2nd. :-(


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> Unfortunately, I will not be able to get it by February 2nd. :-(


That's fine I'll get it the next time you come. I'll figure something out till then.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> That's fine I'll get it the next time you come. I'll figure something out till then.


ADA check valve is a pretty good quality check valve too. We use it ourselves. 
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26_28205_28203&products_id=140


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Isn't the ADA one around $100?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Isn't the ADA one around $100?


The fancy one is $90 but ADA also have a nice check valve that is sold in a set with a silicone tubing and suction cups for $18.58 (link above)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> The fancy one is $90 but ADA also have a nice check valve that is sold in a set with a silicone tubing and suction cups for $18.58 (link above)


Ok thanks I didn't know about that one. Can you bring it for me?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> Ok thanks I didn't know about that one. Can you bring it for me?


Sure, I can.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> Sure, I can.


Thanks. Can you please email or pm me a new total so I can have the right amount for you. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I emailed you the new total.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Jarmila, any lucky with the 100g Metro?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

pls bring the ” black 30 ppi poret foam 13x13" with you too, just in case i can make it.

EDIT:

Also, if you have a fridge, can you bring me two:

California Frozen Blackworms (trays) 6 oz. 

if no fridge, then dont worry about it.

Also: California Freeze-dried Blackworms Loose - FREE SAMPLE


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

george said:


> Jarmila, any lucky with the 100g Metro?


I ordered it but I am not sure if it will arrive by Friday.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> pls bring the " black 30 ppi poret foam 13x13" with you too, just in case i can make it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


At which location are you meeting us?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Either at Milton or at Mississauga.

At the milton one, can you show me on the map where exactly it is at, i am not familiar with that area as i live in Oakville. You can pm to me if you wish. Can you show me on google map where it is: Carpool parking lot – 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton).


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Go parking space in Milton at 401 &RR 25: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Regio...2411&hnear=Regional+Rd+25+At+Hwy+401&t=m&z=16


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

george said:


> Go parking space in Milton at 401 &RR 25: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Regio...2411&hnear=Regional+Rd+25+At+Hwy+401&t=m&z=16


Thanks George. I thoughts that I posted a link to the parking lot in the afternoon but I guess I forgot to click the Submit button. Duhh.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks to all of you who decided to meet with us on a chilly Saturday. 
We received several request for a Sunday run so our next run will be on Sunday. 
It will be on Sunday March 10th.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

jarmilca said:


> Thanks to all of you who decided to meet with us on a chilly Saturday.
> We received several request for a Sunday run so our next run will be on Sunday.
> It will be on Sunday March 10th.


Same locations?


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you add the Newmarket location?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

On March we will have the same stops as in February. 

9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot – 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)
10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
11:00 a.m. Future Shop (parking lot near Pet Value) – Weston Rd and highway 401
11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
12:30 p.m. Swiss Chalet – Whites Rd and highway 401 (Pickering)
1:00 p.m. Bâton Rouge - Thickson Rd S and highway 401 (Whitby)


We are planning to make another run around Easter (March 30th), where we will travel north - to Newmarket.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Thera A Regular Formula - when is it due back in stock?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

liz said:


> Thera A Regular Formula - when is it due back in stock?


Next week.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Next Sunday run is in March.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

ok thanks for the clarification


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Dennerle CO2 Check Valve arrived.


----------

